# Social Anxiety Test



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/test-social-anxiety-disorder-find-out-if-you-suffer-social-phobia

I got 66/90. Which is on the very high scale. Not sure why it is 66 and not higher :/


----------



## EGLJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Maybe you've been exposed to some of them things and not as anxious towards them as you would be otherwise? Just did it myself and got 82.


----------



## TigerLoverz (May 21, 2014)

I just took it and got a 69. (Teehee)


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

56. Meh.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Hehe, I got 55.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

71


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

61


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

I got a 30. Minimum DSM-IV qualification in diagnosis for SAD, according to this test.

My anxiety mostly comes from a lack of social experience. Standing up and speaking in class or giving a presentation? I can do that. I've done that plenty of times. People who _care_ about me wishing me a happy birthday? I cannot handle that, it only happened once and it terrified me. Asking a salesperson for assistance? I can do that, that's what they're there for. It's their job.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

28

Your score indicates some social anxiety symptoms. You may or may not have a diagnosable case of social anxiety disorder


----------



## NothingButASpeck (May 26, 2014)

I got an 84


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Ywasi said:


> I got a 30. Minimum DSM-IV qualification in diagnosis for SAD, according to this test.
> 
> My anxiety mostly comes from a lack of social experience. Standing up and speaking in class or giving a presentation? I can do that. I've done that plenty of times. People who _care_ about me wishing me a happy birthday? I cannot handle that, it only happened once and it terrified me. Asking a salesperson for assistance? I can do that, that's what they're there for. It's their job.


Good points you make.

I got a 37 (threshold for possible SA) and that's pretty low relative to other, more established SA tests. I feel the test is poorly made. For one thing, there is no measure of social avoidance, which is a big part of SA. 
Many questions are outright poor indicators of SA or only tangentially related to the disorder (e.g., the ones about driving alone, walking around the block, and spilling a tray at a mall).


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

70


----------



## Nicolinaxx (May 25, 2014)

Ywasi said:


> I got a 30. Minimum DSM-IV qualification in diagnosis for SAD, according to this test.
> 
> My anxiety mostly comes from a lack of social experience. Standing up and speaking in class or giving a presentation? I can do that. I've done that plenty of times. People who _care_ about me wishing me a happy birthday? I cannot handle that, it only happened once and it terrified me. Asking a salesperson for assistance? I can do that, that's what they're there for. It's their job.


I got 49 but I'm the complete opposite, Making a presentation in class freaks me out, and i can't talk to strangers without my heart racing. i do feel a bit uncomfortable when people wish me happy birthday tho. I think maybe it could be a lack of one on one deep connections with other?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

74 ^.-


----------



## mii2naCaptor (May 24, 2014)

63. Perhaps I'm worse than I thought. 

Does 3 mean like "no words at all coming from your mouth" or like "fainting at the thought of it"?


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Just 60. There's hope for me, right?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

89.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

WanderingMind001 said:


> Just 60. There's hope for me, right?


There's gotta be no one worse off than me. Everyone here has friends or some social interaction


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

aquariusrising said:


> There's gotta be no one worse off than me. Everyone here has friends or some social interaction


not me


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I got about 60 something. on that test. About 68 I think


----------



## SwrvnMrvin (May 26, 2014)

73. Seems legit.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

57


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

52... think it all depends on the context of some of those situations though.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

47. I think it should be higher. I felt the test was missing some other types of social situations. Not sure what though


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

41 - Think thats about accurate. I have no problems dealing with strangers in a short exchange (sales assistant) or for professional reasons, its when it gets personal and you have attention drawn to yourself, thats when I come unstuck.


----------



## sugarcookiekate (Aug 10, 2013)

Yikes... 79.


----------



## CheshireKat (May 26, 2014)

I got 82, so I'm basically f#cked.


----------



## lintu (Apr 20, 2014)

You scored 63 out of 90 possible points... Not sure how to answer some questions, like for exaple about cars... I don't drive, and if I am sitting in a car it is most likely my parents car with my family, and it doesn't give me anxiety. I don't really understand what they were trying to ask there.


----------



## 1Houser1 (May 26, 2014)

36


----------



## CEMIII (May 17, 2014)

You scored 68 out of 90 possible points.
Your score indicates a high amount of social anxiety and most likely would meet DSM-IV standards for social anxiety disorder.


Wasn't sure how to answer some questions. As I don't have much experience socially to know exactly.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

41. Though some of the questions I had to hypothesize my reactions, and others highly depend on the context of the situation.


----------



## cappatown (Jun 2, 2014)

86


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Eh, 66, but I was torn between 2's and 3's for a lot of the scenarios (many of which I would avoid or not be in at all), so the number could be considerably more or less.


----------



## Searchthestars (Jun 3, 2014)

I got 76/90


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

45


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

67/90 but some the questions were confusing like walking down the aisle of my own wedding... I've never been married...


----------



## Yoyoyoyo (Oct 6, 2012)

51, seems accurate. had high scores for anything involving talking to people


----------



## Yoyoyoyo (Oct 6, 2012)

hard to discern between 2 or 3 on a lot of them so maybe my score should have been higher because I usually went with 2 if it was a toss up


----------



## White Walls (Oct 28, 2013)

i agree with loneliness..

i scored a 54, but my anxiety is different every week!


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

61 and I thought I'd be smoother than that. Half of the stuff mentioned kind of scared me, and I realized I'd probably avoid most of those situations or wouldn't need to be in them.

I'd be ok with splling the tray as long as nothing got on me, otherwise I'd freak out. :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

83. A lot of the situations made me really anxious just thinking about them. Dropping the tray, having a party, giving a presentation, I would just die. FML I don't even know anymore I'm never gonna get over this ****.


----------



## xylobryte (Jun 4, 2014)

62


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

49..


----------



## RIVENS (Dec 14, 2011)

52... not as bad as i thought


----------



## RA6789 (May 31, 2014)

Scored a 63. When I was diagnosed about a year and a half ago, I would have scored much higher. Yes, there are aspects of social anxiety that are not touched upon in the test. But, nonetheless, this enforces the thought that I am incrementally improving to become who I wish I was. However, as of the past couple months, I _have _been more anti-social than previously. And that's because I had some self-consciousness issues that amplified in the later months of last year. Anyways, these last few months may add up to a step back, but at least I'm better off than I was when I started therapy in Jan 2013. And as of very recently, I've been taking more social risks. Doing so still makes me extremely uncomfortable, but at least I'm actually trying, right?


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

67


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

60


----------



## anxiom (Jun 2, 2014)

You scored 40 out of 90 possible points.

Your score indicates a moderate amount of social anxiety and would probably would meet DSM-IV qualifications for social anxiety disorder.


----------



## CajunGirl5414 (Jun 7, 2014)

66/90 but that test wasn't well made, I find.


----------



## potterhead22 (May 20, 2014)

I scored 63/90. Which is great considering a few years ago my score was in the 80s.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

52/90

Several of these didn't apply to me or never happened so I didn't really know how to answer. I don't think this test was well-made.


----------



## fezzesarecool (Jun 11, 2014)

58


----------



## Chump Change (Jun 11, 2014)

I got 75.


----------



## BabyBeelzebub (Jun 12, 2014)

75 (/.\)


----------



## faultline (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh Why did I do this. I am also in the 75 club. Perhaps higher now.


----------



## TheEngineeringKid (Aug 25, 2013)

87 and quite frankly I am not surprised.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

What the hell is this? I haven't even been in 3/4 of these scenarios. How am I supposed to know what would happen? This is a terrible test.

Anyway, I got 50. But it's a very inaccurate score.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

43

You should create a poll thread with the score ranges as options.


----------



## sslsh (Jun 14, 2014)

I got 69 .....that's hilarious

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

66


----------



## bipbip (Apr 23, 2013)

You scored 83 out of 90 possible points.


----------



## Incognitoforlife (Jun 8, 2014)

49.


----------



## xtaylorx (Sep 25, 2013)

77/90


----------



## Lost Pirate (Jun 19, 2014)

loneliness said:


> Good points you make.
> 
> I got a 37 (threshold for possible SA) and that's pretty low relative to other, more established SA tests. I feel the test is poorly made. For one thing, there is no measure of social avoidance, which is a big part of SA.
> Many questions are outright poor indicators of SA or only tangentially related to the disorder (e.g., the ones about driving alone, walking around the block, and spilling a tray at a mall).


This.

Anyway I got 67.


----------



## sslsh (Jun 14, 2014)

76! Lmao .Here I come grave


----------



## kiki1971 (Jul 1, 2014)

Do you all think the questions on that test are truly testing for SA? The questions seemed more about Social Phobia to me. Isn't there a difference?


----------



## 1stCoast (Jul 5, 2014)

32


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

79


----------



## Htki (Jul 10, 2014)

64
The questions are abit off though.


----------



## faline (Jul 12, 2014)

You scored 65 out of 90 possible points.

Your score indicates a high amount of social anxiety and most likely would meet DSM-IV standards for social anxiety disorder.

Like a lot of people i wasn't really sure how to respond to some of the questions :'D But it sounds about right.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

62/90.

When looking at my own questions things get bad when the words group, public or stranger come into play.


----------



## jennifer1105 (May 11, 2010)

78


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

You scored 64 out of 90 possible points.

I really thought it'd be lower for me, as I've progressed a lot over the past few years.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

51


----------



## karma87 (Jul 24, 2014)

62


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

I got 78.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

66/90 Hell yeah....

But I think this wasn't a well-made test as well. I just guessed what would be likely to happen in some scenarios that appeared in this test as I didn't experience them yet. I think my score could be a lot higher in a very detailed SA test. :/


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

58/90. Though I think the questions weren't broad enough, otherwise, I would've gotten much higher.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

55


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

49/90.

Not bad. That question about the marriage though... How am I supposed to know that?


----------

